# Missing sponsors and animation?



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I recently noticed that the sponsors were not showing up at the top of the page on my computer although the click here for sponsor info is still there. I noticed this around the time when Andy was moving the icons around at the top of the page and never thought much of it. Just figured it was something that was being worked on, but tonight when I used my son's computer to logon, there they were, the three sponsors. When I came back to my computer and logged on they're not there. Another thing I've noticed is that the animated smiles or whatever they're called don't move any more on my computer but do on my son's. Any reason or ideas why?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

They are on mine and the smilies are moving don't know what to tell you.
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Ok on my end, too. You might try deleting your cache or temporary files. I think you will find that in Internet Tools>Temporary files.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmmm.... no problem here...must be something else.



downloadin


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Jose playing around agean andy??


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I notice that when I go on this site Pay pay tries to load a cookie
on my computer.
Rodster


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

OOPS
I mean pay Pal NOT Pay Pay.
Rodster:furious:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

As far as the smilies not moving for you that is just a matter of waiting for the page to fully load. They dont move for me until page is fully loaded. Er`And I dont mean Drunk.:drinkin:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *OOPS
> I mean pay Pal NOT Pay Pay.
> Rodster:furious: *


Naming it PayPay would not have been a good marketing decision.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Waiting for the page to fully load doesn't make a difference. Could it be the firewall or anti-virus software preventing something from fully loading? Really not that big of a deal I guess I was just wondering if there was a simple way to get it back to the way it was.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Dumb question but how old is your computer?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

About 7 months.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry I am not a big techno geek, but whe we first got DSL our computer just met the minium requirements and some things just didn't quite get loaded. It was almost 7 years old and in need of ram or just plain replaced. So that is what we did! It was just a thought sorry, hope you can get it figured out!:dazed:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*sixchows*,

Are you running on Windows XP? What OS is your son's PC running? Is your son's PC in your house and using the same ISP?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mine is an IBM Thinkpad R40 running windows Xp professional. My son's is an older toshiba running windows 98. We have different ISP's. Mine is MSN his peoplepc. But mine had worked fine before that worm virus and then I loaded that avg and zone alarm that was mentioned here. I see all the smiles they just don't move anymore. And at the top of the page the three boxes with links to the sponsors are missing. The phrase that says click here for advertiser info is still there. Not trying to make a big deal out of it just thought maybe something simple.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Someone needs to page Tuba (Tisenberg)! Like you said it's probably no big deal, but it would be nice to know what is causing it.

On a somewhat similar note, I recently forwarded a newsletter that had a lot of graphics on it to my father. My dad and I both run the same OS, and have ADSL through the same provider. This particular mail would come back as "undeliverable" because "Message contained too many MIME parts. We do not accept such complicated messages." It was delivered and displayed on my machine, but it would not forward on the same ISP. What a crock!


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

I am sure Andy will figure it all out. 

Go Andy Go Andy Go Andy Bye


----------

